# Altering a bluejean waist band



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

Well, my Man was given 15 pairs of Special jeans. He has to wear fire retardant, chemical retardant pants in the union job he is currently working. He travels for speciality jobs. The pants are 90.00 a pair. I want to make them fit. The pants are just like painters or carpenter pants. And of the same lightweight density.
I can hem them easily. The legs are baggy, the butt, is ok. He needs about 4 inches in the waist. He's in his mid 50s and has that gut thing going on. The pants are 34, he needs a 37....38.
Options. Split at the sides and put in a insert. Split in the back and put in a insert. OR Do both sides and back.
Material options. Blue jean denim from the leg cuffs or some elastic (like for maternity women's pants). The job need not be pretty as his shirts have long tails for safety (He got free shirts and thank GOD they fit)
Thanks for any input. Just too much money involved to discard.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

The fit would probably be better if inserted from both sides and the back. it just depends on how much work you want to put into them.

The back side of the jeans normally are frenched seamed. The sides are usually just sewn so it would be the easiest to put it into the side.

If it were me, I would go with side inset. My husband would be so glad to save the money, he wouldn't care how I did them.

Good luck and let us know how they turn out.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I like this method, although it's a bit more work than just cutting through the waistband. If you use matching denim, you'll hardly be able to see the addition.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uZpQy1uUhg[/ame]


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I like the video (hate the music). But, I&#8217;d make the insets at the sides wider than necessary, then use wide heavy elastic at the top. This way he could gain or loose weight (or eat a big meal).


----------

